# Duct Disconnected in hard to reach area



## needhelp06 (Aug 18, 2010)

There was hot air coming from one of my vents so I went up to the attic and could feel cool air coming from the area it was in. I am assuming the ductwork has been disconnected somehow. The only problem: it is in an area I cannot get to. How would I go about fixing this?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Figure out how they ran it there. And then access it that way.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You have to get to it somehow.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Swimming in attic insulation,ahh the joys of summer. Lots of folks would rather pay for that to be done rather then DIY.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> Swimming in attic insulation,ahh the joys of summer. Lots of folks would rather pay for that to be done rather then DIY.


Yep. Nothing like being itchy all day after working in an attic.


----------



## gena (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> Swimming in attic insulation,ahh the joys of summer. Lots of folks would rather pay for that to be done rather then DIY.


No, it's a very simple DIY project


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I hate the insulation and the little pointy roofing nails that I have bumped my head into about 1000 times.

Have fun or wait till the weather changes soon. Still itches and nails but don't seem as bad.


----------



## needhelp06 (Aug 18, 2010)

*update*

I went back up in the attic and took a picture. see attached. I see no way to get in there. how else can this be fixed? how would an professional even do it?


----------



## needhelp06 (Aug 18, 2010)

by the way. the ductwork in the picture is going away from the HVAC into a room with a raised ceiling. 1 is the return air duct, and the other has not reached the register yet. from that register, 1 duct is connected properly, and the other isn't ( i only know this because hot air comes from one vent, and cold from the other).


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it disconnected at the register or at a joint further away from the register?

If it's just disconnected from the register you may be able to remove the register, reach in and pull the flex out enough to reattach it to the register and push the register back into the opening and refasten it.

There is kind of a special technique used to attach flexible wiremold flex duct to keep it from coming loose.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

needhelp06 said:


> 1 is the return air duct, and the other has not reached the register yet. from that register, 1 duct is connected properly, and the other isn't ( i only know this because hot air comes from one vent, and cold from the other).


Just to clarify...are you saying the supply duct that is disconnected is supposed to be supplying 2 registers, but only one supply register has cold air coming out and the return register is connected and working properly?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The installers had to hook up the flex first then pull it back. You'll need to do the same thing or cut the ceiling to work from below.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Might have to unconnect some of what is there. To get in to reconnect the flex.

It bites. But thats what the architect and builder left the HVAC sub to work with.


----------



## needhelp06 (Aug 18, 2010)

fabrk8r said:


> Just to clarify...are you saying the supply duct that is disconnected is supposed to be supplying 2 registers, but only one supply register has cold air coming out and the return register is connected and working properly?


the duct on the left keeps going then connects to two other ducts (i dont know the right terminology). one of those two is connected property and blows cold air. the other is disconnected. [the duct on the right in the pic is return air]


----------



## needhelp06 (Aug 18, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Might have to unconnect some of what is there. To get in to reconnect the flex.
> 
> It bites. But thats what the architect and builder left the HVAC sub to work with.


the left duct goes from the HVAC to past where the picture was taken with no breaks. it is about 20 ft. of duct that i can see...so i don't see anywhere i can disconnect to give me space. could i cut the duct in 2 so i can more part of it out of the way...crawl back to fix the problem...then reconnect what i cut with a joint? or are ducts not able to be cut and reconnected?


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Yep. Nothing like being itchy all day after working in an attic.


Been, do you wear a dust mask or respirator when you go up there? I have to put one on if I just go up for a minute to check my antennas. If I don't I get itchy lungs.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

The flex duct can be cut and then reconnected using the proper diameter "coupling". A local sheet metal shop can make a coupling for you if you give them the diameter. It will be a round sleeve about 6" long with at least 1 raised bead in the center to add rigidity, but it really works well for wiremold flex to have 3 beads. 1 bead in about 1-1/2 inches from each end will give the panduit strap a place to rest without being pulled off.

Panduit strap is like a large zip tie that is applied using a special tool that pulls it very tight around the flex and cuts it off at the same time.

You can use screws to fasten to the collar, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I recommend following post #10 first.

Take register off try to look in the attic from there .. use a mirror if necessary. Then figure out the next step how to reach and or connect the disconnected flex duct.

Let us know how you make out .


----------

